# Snow and Ice Trade Show



## Eager Beaver (Jul 27, 2000)

There is usually a large trade show for County,State, and Municipalitys etc. in Ohio and Indiana every year. Can anyone give me any information on where the show is this year, what dates or any other helpful information about it or who to contact. Someone said they thought it was in mid March but was not sure where and exactly what the dates were. 
I already know of the SIMA one but this is for goverment,etc. clients. Any help would greatly be appreciated!!!


----------



## plowjockey (Dec 3, 2000)

You are referring to the APWA North American Snow Conference. This years event will be from April 14 - 16, 2002 at the Greater Columbus Convention Center, Columbus, Ohio.
Questions? Call APWA (816) - 472 - 6100.
or e-mail [email protected]

On site registration will be located outside Hall E at The Greater Columbus Convention Center.

Saturday, April 13 1:00 - 6:00 p.m.

Sunday, April 14 8:00 - 5:00 p.m.

Monday, April 15 7:30 - 3:30 p.m.

Tuesday, April 16 7:30 - 3:30 p.m.

On-line registration www.apwa.net and click on the North American Snow Conference Logo.

Hope this takes care of it for you.

Bruce


----------



## Eager Beaver (Jul 27, 2000)

Thanks Bruce, That would be the one. Someone had told me that it was in March. I just wanted to make sure I did not miss it. 

Have you gone before? I understand that it is a great show for new products, equipment etc. I am also hoping to go to SIMA's this year which is a fantastic show. With all the advancements in snow and ice removal products and equipment its a good idea to stay abreast of all the changes. What seems to be the best today may not be tomorrow if you know what I mean.

Thanks Again


----------



## plowjockey (Dec 3, 2000)

Yes, I went to the show in Indianapolis last year. 
I went to help with membership and questions about SIMA and was in the ArticGroomer / MPT booth.
This was my first show of this type and I got to see a lot of new technology in the industry.
My experience was that this was a well worthwhile thing.

Bruce


----------

